# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Komente mbi librin: "Ortodoksia e Kishes"

## marcus1

> Atehere le te ndalemi pak te klasa mediatore.
> 
> 
> Duke konsideruar ato qe thote W.Nee, ne fillimet e Kishes, kjo klase nuk ekzistonte, por cdo anetar kryente pjesen e vete te sherbeses ne Trup. Sidoqofte, nje dite kjo klase u shfaq ne Kishe, dhe zuri vendin qe ka.
> 
> 
> Normalisht lind pyetja:  Si lindi kjo klase, dhe si u zhvillua? Kuptohet qe ajo nuk lindi nga hici.
> Ne rast se ajo lindi dhe u zhvillua ne Kishe, a ka fajtor tjeter per kete pervecse Kisha?
> Kjo ndodhi ngaqe anetaret e Kishes filluan t'i neglizhonin detyrat e veta dhe te linin cdo gje ne duart e episkopeve, presvitereve, dhjakoneve, etj
> ...


I dashur vella Matrix,

Nuk e kuptoj ku e sheh kontradikten ketu!

Ti e njeh mire historine se si kisha humbi origjinalitetin dhe thjeshtesine e saj. Kostandini ishte ai qe futi jobesimtaret ne kishe. Kostandini ishte ai qe futi paganizmin ne kishe.

Le te supozojme se te Krishteret ne Shqiperi po vuajne persekutime te papara ndonjehere. Dhe keto persekutime po vazhdojne per shume vjet me radhe. Ne fillim te Krishteret frikesohen dhe nuk dine si t'a perballojne kete gjendje, por sa me shume kalon koha dhe sa me shume persekutimet behen me te forta dhe shume te Krishtere vdesin si martire, aq me shume forcohet besimi juaj dhe aq me shume i qendroni besnik Atij ne thjeshtesine e besimit tuaj ne Krisht dhe aq me shume e perjetoni Ate. Vjen koha qe ju mesoheni tashme me persekutimet. Eshte pikerisht ne ate kohe qe ju jeni mesuar me persekutimet kur nderrohet qeveria dhe presidenti i ri ka simpati per te Krishteret dhe nxjerr nje dekret ku lejon te Krishteret qe te adhurojne lirshem Zotin e tyre.

Kaq e madhe ishte simpatia qe presidenti kishte per te Krishteret sa qe ai i liron te gjithe te krishteret nga taksat e renda. Ne kete menyre fillojne njerezit ne mase te behen te krishtere per t'u shpetuar taksave te renda. (si thua nuk eshte e llogjikshme kjo gje?) Presidenti fillon dhe i fut te krishteret ne tempuj, apo le te supozojme se jemi ne Shqiperi pas komunizmit dhe te themi se i fut ne sallat e frontit te Partise, dhe ne vende te ndryshme qe ne kohen e komunizmit perdoreshin per mbledhjet e Partise.

Nejse se u zgjata shume, por ajo qe desha ne fillim te them eshte; imagjinoje pak veten tende ne nje persekutim shumevjetor te tmerrshem dhe papritur ty te thuhet se nuk duhet te kesh me frike te adhurosh Zotin tend pasi nuk do persekutohesh. A nuk do bie ne gjunje ti per kete te "mire" qe ju ka sjelle Zoti?

Keshtu pra, ashtu sic e ke thene edhe ti ne nje nga poezite e tua, ate qe nuk beri dot djalli me persekutimet, e beri duke u dhene te krishtereve liri, prosperitet dhe pushtet!

Do thuash ti Matrix, si ka mundesi qe ata qe kane krishtin brenda dhe jane te shenjte te pranojne nje gje te tille?

I dashur Matrix, eshte hapur nje teme e madhe mbi shpetimin nese humbet apo jo. Dua te sqaroj dicka: Nese jam futur ne kete teme dhe kam dhene mendimin tim, nuk e kam bere per te mbrojtur idete e mia me fanatizem per te thene se doktrina ime eshte e sakta dhe e juaja eshte e gabuar. Keto jane diskutime fetare te cilat me shume prishin pune se sa ndertojne. 

Qellimi im ka qene nje, qellimi im ka qene qe ne te krishteret te kuptojme nje sekret, nje sekret te vogel, por qe do na jepte ne jeten tone fitore te medhaja. Ky sekret eshte fuqia e ringjalljes se Krishtit qe banon ne ne. Nese ne te krishteret nuk do jetojme ne erresire, por do ndricohemi nga Ai dhe do shohim se ne ne banon vete Krijuesi i gjithesise, banon Ai qe eshte i gjalle, qe vdiq por ne te treten dite u ngrit nga te vdekurit, pra Ai qe kaloi nga vdekja ne jete, dhe nese ne do e perdorim kete fuqi qe ndodhet brenda nesh, nese ne do perdorim Ate qe triumfoi mbi vdekjen atehere edhe ne do kemi nje jete te vazhdueshme triumfi. 

Eshte shume e thjeshte, te gjithe ata qe e kerkojne dhe e duan Ate me sinqeritet do arrijne te kuptojne nje dite se e vetmja gje qe u duhet, eshte te vene ne perdorim Ate qe ndodhet dhe banon brenda tyre.

Sot te Krishteret jane shume te ngaterruar me rregulla te shumta fetare. Besimi i tyre eshte komplikuar shume. Te Krishteret jane kaq te ngaterruar saqe vazhdimisht pyesin; a lejohet kjo gje, a duhet bere apo nuk duhet bere ajo gje, a duhet i Krishteri te sillet keshtu apo ashtu dhe shume pyetje te tjera qe nuk kane fund. Sekreti eshte nje: Zbulo FUQINE E RINGJALLJES QE BANON NE TY, zbulo ATE QE KALOI NGA VDEKJA NE JETE,  dhe keshtu do jetosh nepermjet Tij nje jete triumfuese. Nga casti qe do perjetosh kete gje, dhe ti te jesh njeriu i vetem ne bote qe beson se Krishti jeton ne ty, atehere edhe e gjithe bota te vije kunder teje, i gjithe njerezimi te vije kunder teje dhe te thote te kunderten, ti nuk do turbullohesh fare, ti nuk do shqetesohesh fare per faktin qe je njeriu i vetem ne bote qe beson nje gje te tille, ti do buzeqeshesh lehte dhe do thuash UNE JAM I SHENJTE SEPSE NE MUA JETON VETE SHENJTERIA!

Gjate gjithe shekujve punetoret e vertete te Perendise kane dhene edhe jeten per t'u mesuar besimtareve te thjeshte ate qe Perendia u zbuloi atyre: KRISHTI NE NE! Ky eshte sekreti me i madh, ata e dine shume mire se vetem nepermjet ketij sekreti mund te jetosh nje jete te shenjte dhe jo nje jete imituese te shenjte, dhe qellimi kryesor i tyre ka qene qe besimtaret te mos harrojne kurre se ata kane nje fuqi shume te madhe brenda tyre dhe se duhet ta perdorin kete fuqi.

Po si ka mundesi atehere qe kishat bien, akoma edhe ato qe deri ne nje fare kohe kishin nje ecuri te mire? Ky eshte vullneti i lire qe njeriu ka. Njeriu nuk eshte robot. Njeriu ka vullnet te lire edhe kur ai beson ne Krisht. Ai eshte i lire te jetoje si princ, por eshte i lire te jetoje nje jete mizerje. Prit pak Matrix, mos u nxito te me thuash se atehere i Krishteri mund te humbase besimin! Une personalisht nuk e besoj nje gje te tille, pasi une besoj ne dashurine qe nuk e kap dot llogjika njerezore, por edhe nese e besoja nuk do filloja te predikoja kete doktrine dhe as te futesha ne debate te pafund nese humbet apo jo shpetimi. 

Pamvaresisht nga bindjet e mia mbi kete pike, pra nese humbet apo jo shpetimi, une gjithmone do mundoja t'ju jepja te tjereve ate sekretin e mesiperm. Qellimi i jetes sime Matrix eshte qe une te perjetoj Krishtin ne mua dhe te shpall bashkebiseduesve te mi Krishtin ne mua. Ai Krisht eshte Krishti i vertete, Ai Krisht eshte nje Krishti triumfues, nje Krisht fitimtar,dhe per sa kohe besimtaret do kuptojne kete Krisht, ata do jene triumfues, por nese besimtaret nuk do e dine kete gje, ata do kene nje Krisht fetar, teologjik, doktrinor.

Keshtu pra edhe "kishat e shqiptare", pas ndalimit te persekutimit u mbushen me jo besimtare. Disa menduan se kjo eshte nje ide e mire pasi nuk do ishte nevoja te bridhnin per te predikuar ungjillin, por vete jo besimtaret do vinin aty dhe do ta degjonin. Disa te tjere e kuptuan se kjo nuk quhet Kishe dhe u larguan, disa te tjere u pelqeu pushteti qe ju dha dhe pranuan, disa te tjere pasi u larguan filluan te persekutohen nga vete te Krishteret, keshtu Zoti yne e merr shandanin qe andej dhe e ve diku tjeter, atje ku zemrat vazhdojne te jene te pastra dhe te thjeshta dhe vepra e Tij nuk ka pushuar asnjehere dhe le te jene quar te Tijte heretike dhe le te kene deklaruar disa qe kane trasheguar besimin e pare te apostujve, e verteTa qendron ne nje gje: KRISHTI NE NE!

Do vdisja i lumtur duke shpallur pa pushim Krishtin qe banon ne ne! Ah sikur te gjithe te Krishteret te kuptonin fuqine e madhe te Krishtit ne ne! Perendia na hapte syte dhe te shohim dhe te perdorim kete fuqi te madhe qe ndodhet brenda nesh!

----------


## ndreu

Me gjithe ato qe shkrove me hoqe "kapakun" e kokes. M'u ca kaptina- sic thone dhe elbasanasit. 

Megjithate per nje gje ke te drejte. Duhet te pranoj se, edhe nese hidhem perpjete, ti dhe "koleget" e tu ne herezi nuk keni per te ndryshuar qendrim. 

Dy gjera dua te theksoj: *1*). punen e shpetimit dhe *2*). pak gjera rreth autorit, librin e te cilit perkthen, meqenese e quajte, "_nje nder te krishteret me te medhenj_".

I dashur, heretik nuk mund te quhet nje besimtar qe i permbahet doktrines orthodhokse te sprovuar ketu e 2000 vjet me rradhe. Perkundrazi dikush qe vuan nga kompleksi engjellor dhe qe beson se komuniteti, te cilit i perket, eshte ai ideali -edhe pse ky komunitet i ngjan me shume teorise aristoteliane rreth gjenerimit spontan- rrezikon me shume per te rene ne tundimin e novatorizmave. Sepse komuniteti ne fjale karakterizohet nga pozicionimet e shumta qe ka zgjedhur ne te kaluaren dhe qe i le menjane duke iu pershtatur modes apo sfidave shkencore te kohes.

Te propozoj te lexosh letren drejtuar efesianeve, e cila flet per mburojen/arsenalin qe duhet te mbaje cdo besimtar. *Per mua, eshte nje nder momentet qe njeriu duhet t'i therrase mendjes se shpetimi nuk kristalizohet kaq lehte, por duhet ruajtur me sa thote Pavli te letra e mesiperme.*  

Nuk po te servir fragmente te vecanta. Jam i bindur se do ta lexosh gjithe pjesen nga letra e efesianeve.

Per sa i perket atij qe e emertove si me siper, po te bej te ditur se: duhet te informohesh mbi ata qe quhen eter dhe shenjtore te Kishes se Krishtit, fale te cileve mbahet e gjalle Kisha e Perendise. Pasi ta kesh bere, te siguroj se, nese ke njefare sedre prej burri brenda teje, do t'i nderosh edhe ti ashtu sic e meritojne: "_I drejti do te kujtohet perjetesisht_" (Psalm. 111, 6). 

Megjithate nje gje me ben pershtypje bre byrazer. *Ju qe mohoni Traditen e Shenjte, pse perdorni nje tradite tuajen?*  Si ka mundesi qe, nga njera ane pranoni vetem Biblen si autoritet dhe nga ana tjeter bazoheni dhe sillni si argumente fakte jashtebiblike, tradita, tekste etj.?

Sepse edhe Tradita jone ne tekste eshte e shkruar dhe jo ne pallatin e kultures.

----------


## marcus1

I dashur Ndreu, kam dy ankesa ndaj teje! 

1) Nuk me ke shpjeguar cdo te thote Pirosti. (ta di te pakten kuptimin e ketij pseudonimi   :buzeqeshje:   )

2) Nuk i je pergjigjur pothuajse asnjehere drejt per drejt shkrimeve te mia apo pikave kryesore qe une kam prekur. Pergjigjet e tua kane qene te pergjitheshme dhe tallese. Nuk kam problem se tallesh me mua si dhe nuk kam problem te shkruash sa te duash ne komunitetin protestant. Je i mirepritur edhe ti kendej nga ne, por me jep pershtypjen se kur nuk di te pergjigjesh gjen menyra te tjera per t'u shmangur. 

Pershendetje nga "Pirostia" apo ai qe jeton ne dy bote.

----------


## marcus1

> *Zoti u ngrit dhe doli nga varri, dhe ne gjithashtu do dalim jashtë. Jeta e ringjallur e Tij nuk mund të mbytet sot, kështu që ne guxojmë të themi se edhe ne nuk mund të mbytemi.*


Të dashur vëllezër,

Sekreti i jetës sone triumfuese është pikërisht këtu! Se Zoti ynë u ngrit nga të vdekurit ditën e tretë. Ky Zot sot banon në ne. Vëllezër, mos u mashtroni se ne mund të prodhojme jetë. Ne nuk mund të prodhojmë kurrë jetë. Nëse ne do kalojme përmes vuajtjeve, ne do vdesim, por Jeta që ndodhet brënda nesh nuk do kapet dot nga vdekja. Ajo do ta kapërceje vdekjen dhe do jetojë. Është pikërisht kjo jetë që duhet të dalë me bollëk nga ne. Është kjo Jetë që del triumfuese, por ne duhet të dimë se kjo Jetë banon në ne. Ne duhet të mbështesim sigurinë tonë, jo në zotësitë tona, por ne këtë Jetë. Është kjo jetë që na ka dhënë privilegjin të quhemi të shenjtë, është pikërisht kjo jetë që na ka dhënë privilegjin të qëndrojmë ne vëndet qiellore. 

Ne nuk inkurajojmë njëri tjetrin duke i thënë se jemi të shenjtë, në mënyrë që një ditë ta besojmë me të vërtetë se jemi të shenjtë. Ne e inkurajojmë njëri tjetrin duke thënë se jemi të shenjtë sepse dimë se vetëm Shenjtërimi që banon në ne mund të bëjë një jetë triumfuese. Kështu pra vëllezër, ju inkurajoj të ktheheni përbrënda, aty ku ka banesën vetë Jeta (Krishti) dhe të ushqeheni nga Ai, pasi Ai është Ushqimi i vërtetë dhe le të mos trëmbemi nga vuajtjet, pasi ato kanë vetëm një qëllim, pastrimin e Arit që ndodhet brënda nesh, në mënyrë që ky Ar të shihet qartë edhe nga bota.

----------


## marcus1

Të dashur vëllezër dhe motra,

Për shkak mungese kohe, kam kërkuar nga motër inscrite të më ndihmojë me përkthimin e librit në fjalë. Me këtë rast dua të falenderoj motrën për ndihmesën që po më jep.

----------


## Elton80

Pershendetje!

M'u duk shume interesante kjo tema prandaj i lexova te tera shkrimet me shume vemendje. Me duhet te pranoj qe jam pak konfuz ne lidhje me disa nga theniet.

E kuptoj doktrinen e Nikolaiteve dhe se Zoti e urren ate, dhe kuptoj shembujt konkrete te sistemeve hiarerkale si psh ai i kishes Katolike qe nuk perputhet me Biblen.

Ajo per te cilen jam konfuz eshte mendimi se kisha nuk ka nevoje per drejtues fare! Me korrigjoni nese e kam kuptuar gabim, por po thoni qe kisha s'duhet te kete pastore psh? Kjo s'me duket e drejte nese vertete mendoni keshtu, por ndoshta ju kam keqkuptuar une!

E vura re qe i referoheshit shume kishes se pare. Doja te dija ku thote Zoti qe kisha sot duhet te kopjoje 100% kishen e pare.  Ata ishin ne periudhe tranzicioni, dhe ne tranzicion shume gjera jane ndryshe.

Faleminderit.

----------


## marcus1

> Pershendetje!
> 
> M'u duk shume interesante kjo tema prandaj i lexova te tera shkrimet me shume vemendje. Me duhet te pranoj qe jam pak konfuz ne lidhje me disa nga theniet.
> 
> E kuptoj doktrinen e Nikolaiteve dhe se Zoti e urren ate, dhe kuptoj shembujt konkrete te sistemeve hiarerkale si psh ai i kishes Katolike qe nuk perputhet me Biblen.
> 
> Ajo per te cilen jam konfuz eshte mendimi se kisha nuk ka nevoje per drejtues fare! Me korrigjoni nese e kam kuptuar gabim, por po thoni qe kisha s'duhet te kete pastore psh? Kjo s'me duket e drejte nese vertete mendoni keshtu, por ndoshta ju kam keqkuptuar une!
> 
> E vura re qe i referoheshit shume kishes se pare. Doja te dija ku thote Zoti qe kisha sot duhet te kopjoje 100% kishen e pare.  Ata ishin ne periudhe tranzicioni, dhe ne tranzicion shume gjera jane ndryshe.
> ...



I dashur vëlla, mendoj se ke bërë pyetje që do ngrejnë shumë diskutim, por që unë mendoj se ja vlen të diskutohet.

Le ta filloj me pyetjen e fundit: 



> E vura re qe i referoheshit shume kishes se pare. Doja te dija ku thote Zoti qe kisha sot duhet te kopjoje 100% kishen e pare.  Ata ishin ne periudhe tranzicioni, dhe ne tranzicion shume gjera jane ndryshe.


I dashur Elton, lavdi Zotit ne sot kemi Biblën të shkruar dhe aty ne bazohemi për të parë nëse ato që themi dhe bëjmë janë sipas vullnetit të Zotit apo jo. Sa herë që ne diskutojmë për gjëra doktrinore apo besimi ne i referohemi Biblës. Ne gjithashtu lexojmë vazhdimisht Biblën për të njohur më shumë Zotin tonë, pasi ne besojmë pa asnjë ngurrim se nga ai libër ne mund të marrim çdo gjë të vlefshme për ecjen tonë frymërore. Ne e dimë se zbulim tjetër jashtë Biblës Zoti nuk na jep dhe as do na japë ndonjëherë, çdo gjë që ne kemi nevojë Ai na e ka dhënë në këtë libër. Kjo nuk do të thotë se ne nuk kemi nevojë për zbulim, por ky zbulim do na jepet gjithmonë brënda këtij libri. Pra Zoti me kalimin e kohes, ndërsa ne rritemi në besim do na zbulojë vazhdimisht nga ky libër gjëra të reja që ne dikur nuk i kuptonim dot. Pra, siç e kam thënë duke lexuar këtë libër ne kemi mundësinë të hamë nga Pema e Jetës, pra të hamë nga Krishti. 

E bëra të gjithë këtë hyrje për të dalë në konkluzionin se ç'do gjë që ne bëjmë e mbështesim si të drejtë duke ju referuar biblës. Sa herë vjen dikush dhe thotë diçka mbi besimin e krishterë, të tjerët e pyesin: "Ku thuhet kjo në Bibël?" Nëse ne jemi në gjëndje të japim vargje bindëse nga Bibla, atëherë edhe të tjerët bien dakort. Pra të gjithë të Krishterët i referohen Biblës. 

Pra edhe autori W. Nee. për t'i dhënë kishës së tij (pasi këto mesazhe ai ja drejtonte kishës në të cilën ai bënte pjesë) mësimin e drejtë, i thoshte këto gjëra duke u bazuar në Bibël. 

Ti thua: "Ku thotë Zoti se kisha duhet të kopjojë 100% kishën e parë." 

E para, kishën e parë e themeloi vetë Zoti dhe lavdi Zotit që sot i kemi të shkruara ketë ngjarje në mënyrë që ne t'i përmbahemi asaj që në fillim Zoti e themeloi. Pra përderisa është në Bibël, duhet bërë ashtu siç është edhe në Bibël, nëse duam t'i ngelim besnik asaj që Perëndia do.

E dyta, pyetjen tënde po e kthej në të kundërt: Ku thuhet se ne nuk duhet të kopjojmë kishën e parë (pra biblën) 100%? E pra sic e kupton, nëse duam edhe të praktikojmë ato që ne kaq kohë e thërrasim me të madhe, pra që ne bëjmë ato që thotë bibla dhe vetëm bibla, duhet që me të vërtetë të bëjmë ato që thotë bibla. Ndryshe do të dalim, të paktën gënjeshtarë.

Dhe e treta, ku thuhet se periudha e kishës së parë ka qënë një periudhë tranzicioni? Nëse do ta pranonim një gjë të tillë do jemi në gjëndje të ndryshojmë shumë gjëra të Biblës me pretekstin se ajo periudhë ka qënë tranzicionale, ashtu siç po ndodh faktikisht. Sot shumë gjëra kanë ndrzshuar nga se si e jetonte jetën e Krishterë kisha e parë.

Le të shkojmë tani në pyetjen tjetër:





> Ajo per te cilen jam konfuz eshte mendimi se kisha nuk ka nevoje per drejtues fare! Me korrigjoni nese e kam kuptuar gabim, por po thoni qe kisha s'duhet te kete pastore psh? Kjo s'me duket e drejte nese vertete mendoni keshtu, por ndoshta ju kam keqkuptuar une!


W. Nee thotë se kisha nuk duhet të ketë sistem pastorial. Kjo do të thotë se kisha mund të ketë pleq, dhjakë apo edhe pastorë (vi re këtu fjala pastor është në shumës), por këta pleq, dhjakë apo pastorë janë vëllezër të thjeshtë dhe faktikisht ata janë vetëm shërbyes të trupit dhe jo dominues. Çfarë roli luan shërbyesi? Shërbyesi zbaton urdhërat që merr nga të tjerët, dhe në rastin konkret nga trupi i cili udhëhiqet nga Krishti. Pra shërbyesit funksionojnë jo për të vendosur ata për çdo gjë duke menduar se ata janë më frymërore dhe kështu mund të japin më shumë mënd se të tjerët, duke i lënë të tjerët të merren vetëm me çështje sekulare (jofetare), por duke i shërbyer kishës (trupit) me kujdes të madh në çdo gjë që trupi ka nevojë, jo çfarë ata mendojnë se trupi ka nevojë.

Pra, i dashur Elton, ata duhet t'i binden zërit të kishës, që në një kishë që përjeton jetë kishe, kur ajo flet, nuk flasin njerëzit, por Krishti flet nëpërmjet saj. Dhe kur Kisha flet, shërbyesit (pastoret, pleqte apo dhjakët) binden. Pra, kur ti përmend drejtuesit, duke e ditur se cilët drejtues ti ke në mënd, unë përgjigjëm se drejtues të tillë nuk duhet të ketë kisha.

Të inkurajoj ta lexosh librin që po postohet deri në fund, dhe për çdo pyetje apo mendim që mund të kesh, mos u kurse fare.

----------


## Elton80

Faleminderit per pergjigjet vellezer.

Ne lidhje me drejtimin ne kishe, megjithe abuzimin qe shohim sot, kjo nuk do thote qe duket kaluar ne ekstremin tjeter per te thene se kisha s'ka nevoje per drejtim. Une nuk thashe "DOMINIM" por "DREJTIM".

Amen per idene se pastoret dhe pleqte duhet te jene sherbetoret e pare ne kishe. Por ama Bibla ne jep edhe detyrat e tjera per te cilat ata jane pergjegjes perpara Zotit dhe kishes vete dhe keto nuk mund te mohohen.





> Ti thua: "Ku thotë Zoti se kisha duhet të kopjojë 100% kishën e parë." 
> 
> E para, kishën e parë e themeloi vetë Zoti dhe lavdi Zotit që sot i kemi të shkruara ketë ngjarje në mënyrë që ne t'i përmbahemi asaj që në fillim Zoti e themeloi. Pra përderisa është në Bibël, duhet bërë ashtu siç është edhe në Bibël, nëse duam t'i ngelim besnik asaj që Perëndia do.



Amen, kishen e pare e themeloi Zoti dhe lavdi Zotit qe i kemi te shkruara te gjitha ngjarjet. Por Zoti themeloi shume gjera te tjera, historite e te cilave i kemi gjithashtu. Po pastaj? Do te thote kjo qe duhet te bejme cdo gje ne? Noeu ndertoi nje arke per t'i shpetuar permbytjes, a duhet edhe ne ta bejme kete? Vertete qe Zoti nuk thote "Mos beni si kisha e pare", por ne te njejten menyre as nuk thote "Beni si kisha e pare".


Per te teper, historia e kishes se pare gjendet tek Veprat, kurse doktrina e kishes (e te gjithe koherave) gjendet tek letrat drejtuar kishave.





> Pra, i dashur Elton, ata duhet t'i binden zërit të kishës, që në një kishë që përjeton jetë kishe, kur ajo flet, nuk flasin njerëzit, por Krishti flet nëpërmjet saj. Dhe kur Kisha flet, shërbyesit (pastoret, pleqte apo dhjakët) binden. Pra, kur ti përmend drejtuesit, duke e ditur se cilët drejtues ti ke në mënd, unë përgjigjëm se drejtues të tillë nuk duhet të ketë kisha.


Ne teori kjo mund te funksionoje por ne praktike jo. 

Se pari, kush tha qe kisha eshte me nje ze? Kisha mund te kete aq mendime sa ka anetare, ashtu sic ndodh shpesh. 

Se dyti, po nqs kisha thote te bejne dicka jobiblike, cfare duhet te bejne pastoret apo dhjaket, te binden?

Pali ta "Me ndiqni mua, sic une ndjek Krishtin", nuk tha "vendosni ju si te bejme dhe me thoni qe te bindem".

Lexo 1 Kor, Pali i korrigjon besimtaret e papjekur, ne mekat, dhe heretike pothuajse ne cdo fushe te besimit.

Pra shembulli Biblik duket i kundert nga propozimi juaj.

Ky eshte mendimi im. Mirepres pergjigjen tuaj.

----------


## marcus1

I dashur vëlla, do mundohem të të përgjigjem sa më qartë. Le t'a filloj nga fundi.




> Se pari, kush tha qe kisha eshte me nje ze? Kisha mund te kete aq mendime sa ka anetare, ashtu sic ndodh shpesh. 
> 
> Se dyti, po nqs kisha thote te bejne dicka jobiblike, cfare duhet te bejne pastoret apo dhjaket, te binden?
> 
> Pali ta "Me ndiqni mua, sic une ndjek Krishtin", nuk tha "vendosni ju si te bejme dhe me thoni qe te bindem".
> 
> Lexo 1 Kor, Pali i korrigjon besimtaret e papjekur, ne mekat, dhe heretike pothuajse ne cdo fushe te besimit.
> 
> Pra shembulli Biblik duket i kundert nga propozimi juaj.





I dashur vëlla, një nga problemet më të mëdha që kemi sot në kisha është kur drejtuesit e tyre  nxjerrin vargje jashtë kontekstit për të "trëmbur" laikët, pra besimtarët e thjeshtë në mënyrë që ata t'u binden këtyre drejtuesve.

Ti sjell Palin si shëmbull, por pa dashur nuk ke kuptuar se Pali nuk ishte një pastor, plak, apo dhjak që qëndronte në një kishë të caktuar lokale për tërë jetën e tij. Sot pastorët sjellin detyrat e Palit apo të Timoteut dhe ua atribojnë vetes se tyre. Kjo është plotësisht antibiblike. Është një shtrëmbërim i biblës. Nëse Pali do bënte atë që sot pastorët bëjnë, Krishtërimi nuk do ishte hapur në gjithë botën, pasi do i binte që gjatë veprës së tij 30 vjeçare do kishte ngelur në kishën e parë që Pali mbolli, pra, në atë të Galatasve. Nuk do kishim asnjë nga kishat e tjera. Pra ajo që duhet të kemi kujdes është që Biblën ta interpretojmë ashtu si duhet dhe jo duk nxjerrë vargje jashtë kontekstit.

Pra Pali ishte një mbjellës endacak kishash. Ai ishte një apostull. Detyra e tij ishte të udhëtonte dhe të mbillte kisha. Ai qëndronte për një kohë të shkurtër në një vënd dhe më pas largohej. Përveç Efesit (tre vjet) dhe Korinthit (një vit e gjysëm) ai nuk qëndronte më shumë se dy deri në katër muaj në çdo vënd. Pra ai i lindte ata në Krisht, ishte si të thuash ati i tyre frymëror. Dhe detyra e tij ishte që të kujdesej për ecurinë e këtyre kishave, prandaj edhe ai u dërgonte letra, i vizitonte sa herë që kishte mundësi apo dërgonte të tjerë për të parë ecurinë e këtyre kishave.

Pra nëse pastorët, duke sjellë vargjet apo shëmbujt e Palit, thonë se këtë qëndrim duhet të mbajnë edhe ata, apo besimtrët e thjeshtë ndaj tyre, më parë ata duhet të fillojnë dhe të bredhin në mbarë botën, pa marrë asnjë shpërblim financiar dhe më pas le të kërkojën "të drejtat" e tyre.

Por, cila ishte detyra e pastorëve, (të lutem këtu fjalën "pastorë" mundohu të mos e shohësh si krahasim me pastorët e sotëm. Të dytët nuk egzistonin në shekullin e parë. Ata janë pjellë e imagjinatës së njeriut) pleqve, peshkopëve dhjakëve etj? Një gjë është e sigurtë, ata ishin thjeshtë vëllezër dhe jo dominues dhe jo njerëz që merreshin me punët frymërore duke lënë tek të tjerët vetëm punët që nuk kishin karakter frymëror (sekulare) Një fakt i gjallë i kësaj që po them janë vetë letrat e Palit. Të lutem hidhi një sy letrave të Palit, ose më mirë hidhi një sy kishave që kishin problemet më të mëdhaja në atë kohë, kishës së Galatasve dhe veçanërisht kishës së Korinthit. Me gjithë ato probleme që kishte ajo kishë a nuk duhej që Pali t'ja dergonte këtë letër pleqve? Logjika e krishtërimit modern do thoshte menjëherë "Po". Dhe megjithatë nuk ndodh kështu. Pali ja drejton letrën e tij vëllezërve dhe motrave, pra të gjithë kishës. Por sot, duke mos ditur ta interpretojnë këtë gjë udhëheqësit e kishave fillojnë të thojnë se ne nuk duhet t'a kopjojmë kishën e parë 100%.

I dashur vëlla Elton, nuk kam dëshirë t'i futem një diskutimi që mund të jepet përshtypja se do jem gjykues ndaj kishave, por doja të thoja vetëm këtë gjë. A vendos kisha sot për problemet e saj, apo vetëm një grup i vogël njerëzish që quhen pleq mblidhen për të vendosur për problemet e saj? E, megjithatë në kishën e parë ishte kisha që zgjidhte problemet, jo disa njerëz.

Ti pyet; "po nqs kisha thote te bejne dicka jobiblike, cfare duhet te bejne pastoret apo dhjaket, te binden?"

I dashur vëlla, kjo tregon edhe një herë mentalitetin modern të kishave. Ti thua pak më parë se ti nuk flet për "Dominues" por për "Drejtues", por nga kjo pyetje tregon qartë se drejtuesit aktualë të kishave mendojnë se janë në një pozicion më të lartë se besimtarët e thjeshtë dhe se ata nuk janë në gjëndje të kenë nga vetja e tyre mendime të shëndosha dhe frymërore. Pra vetvetiu kanë vënë veten e tyre në një pozicion më të lartë. Ata janë të aftët dhe të tjerët janë të pa aftët. Pikërisht kjo është edhe ajo që autori i këtij libri W. Nee ka dashur të thotë. Ai thotë se një gjë e tillë nuk egzistonte në kishën e Dhjatës së Re, por erdhi më vonë si një mësim që Zoti e urren. Ai thotë se Bibla na thotë se të gjithë ne jemi priftërinj dhe jo vetëm një klasë e caktuar. Nga ana tjetër ti thua se nuk duhet të marrim rastin abuzues të disa pastorëve. Autori i këtij libri nuk flet për disa raste të veçanta. Ai thotë se ky është një sistem i tërë. Ai i ka ndarë kishat në tre grupe dhe ne bëjmë pjesë në njërin prej këtyre grupeve. Le të të bëj një pyetje. Në kishën ku shkon ti, a nuk predikon dikush për rreth një orë ndërsa të tjerët rrinë të ulur dhe dëgjojnë? Nëse po, atëherë nuk po flasim për disa raste abuzuese, por për një sistem të tërë fetar. Disa punojnë të tjerët rrinë dhe dëgjojnë si dhe paguajnë. Pra në këtë sistem kemi dy klasa, ata që i shërbejnë Zotit dhe ata që dëgjojnë dhe fusin para në kosh çdo të Djelë. Kjo gjë, thotë autori i këtij libri, është antibiblike dhe jo sipas vullnetit të Zotit, pasi të gjithë jemi të priftërinj dhe si të tillë, të gjithë duhet t'i shërbejmë Atij në kishë.






> Per me teper, historia e kishes se pare gjendet tek Veprat, kurse doktrina e kishes (e te gjithe koherave) gjendet tek letrat drejtuar kishave.


I dashur vëlla, si mendon ti se kisha e veprave me doktrinat e Palit janë të ndryshme? Aspak. Po t'i shohësh me kujdes do shohësh se nuk ka asnjë ndryshim midis tyre. Doktrina nuk është vetëm diçka teologjike, por më tepër praktike. Nëse dikur vëllezërit dhe motrat mblidheshin në një shtëpi apo kudo tjetër, pak rëndësi ka vëndi se ku, dhe të gjithë së bashku ndanin Krishtin dhe inkurajonin njëri-tjetrin, dhe sot flet vetë njëri dhe të tjerët dëgjojnë, a nuk ka ndryshim të madh përsa i përket rritjes së tyre frymërore? Është njësoj që kisha të funksionojë si një trup ku të gjithë gjymtyrët të marrin pjesë dhe njësoj që vetë dy, tre apo pesë veta të shërbejnë dhe gjymtyrët e tjera të jenë të paralizuara?





> Amen, kishen e pare e themeloi Zoti dhe lavdi Zotit qe i kemi te shkruara te gjitha ngjarjet. Por Zoti themeloi shume gjera te tjera, historite e te cilave i kemi gjithashtu. Po pastaj? Do te thote kjo qe duhet te bejme cdo gje ne? Noeu ndertoi nje arke per t'i shpetuar permbytjes, a duhet edhe ne ta bejme kete? Vertete qe Zoti nuk thote "Mos beni si kisha e pare", por ne te njejten menyre as nuk thote "Beni si kisha e pare".


I dashur vëlla, shëmbulli i yt nuk qëndron pasi dihet se shëmbujt e Dhjatës se Vjetër janë hije apo "profeci" të Krishtit dhe të Kishës. Pra ishte një parapregatitje e Veprës që Perëndia kishte bërë që para krijimit të botës. Ne duhet t'i qëndrojmë besnikë mësimeve të apostujve si dhe jetës së kishës së parë. Ndryshe sic e kam thënë, autoriteti i Biblës do bjerë pasi nëse ti do pyesësh dikë se ku thuhet në bibël kjo gjë, tjetri do të përgjigjet se nuk është nevoja ta gjejë në bibël pasi edhe ti nuk i merr të gjitha gjërat nga ajo. Përderisa ti zgjedh ato që do dhe të tjerat i hedh poshtë, përse të mos bëj edhe unë të njëjtën gjë? Dikush tjetër dikur më kishte thënë se atëhere edhe ne duhet të veshim rrobat dhe sandalet e të Krishterëve të parë. Kjo është shumë qesharake. Ne nuk bëjmë gjëra thjeshtë për të kopjuar, por për t'i qëndruar sa më besnikë asaj që Perëndia na kërkon dhe këtu flasim për mënyrën se di duhet të funksionojë kisha në mënyrë që të jetë e shëndoshë.

----------


## Matrix

> Ne teori kjo mund te funksionoje por ne praktike jo. 
> 
> Se pari, kush tha qe kisha eshte me nje ze? Kisha mund te kete aq mendime sa ka anetare, ashtu sic ndodh shpesh. 
> 
> Se dyti, po nqs kisha thote te bejne dicka jobiblike, cfare duhet te bejne pastoret apo dhjaket, te binden?
> 
> Pali ta "Me ndiqni mua, sic une ndjek Krishtin", nuk tha "vendosni ju si te bejme dhe me thoni qe te bindem".
> 
> Lexo 1 Kor, Pali i korrigjon besimtaret e papjekur, ne mekat, dhe heretike pothuajse ne cdo fushe te besimit.
> ...


Do doja te te jepja nje mendim per secilen nga keto pika.
Kush thote se Kisha ka nje ze?
Kisha mund te kete aq mendime sa anetare.

Kjo eshte me se e vertete. Nqs e marrim ne planin e mendjes, ne planin e drejtimit te kishes me ane te llogjikes mendore, Kisha nuk mund te funksionoje. Ajo cfare e ben Kishen te funksionoje eshte Dashuria qe ka cdo anetar i Saj per Krishtin. Pa kete dashuri, cdo gje eshte e vdekur, dhe sikur nga ana e jashtme te duket se Kisha funksionon shume mire (Ka aktivitete te ndryshme dhe te gjitha te bazuara ne Bibel).
Por, ajo cfare e ben te veshtire jeten e Kishes, eshte fakti se Jeta e Kishes nuk eshte Jete e kesaj bote. Pra cdo gje ne Kishe shkon ne drejtim te kundert me jeten e botes. Keshtu, ne menyre qe dikush te rritet ne Kishe, ai duhet te zvogelohet vazhdimisht. Ne menyre qe dikush te kete autoritet ne Kishe, duhet te behet sherbetor i cdo vellai apo motre aty. 
I pari qe solli jeten e Kishes ne toke, ishte vete Zoti yne. Ai solli ketu jeten qe Ai kishte jetuar nga perjetesia bashke me Atin dhe Frymen. Ai nuk solli ketu dicka qe Ai nuk kishte jetuar Vete me pare, por dicka qe kishte jetuar per gjithe perjetesine.
Dhe cfare tha Ai:
Sundimtaret e kombeve i shtypin ato, por me ju nuk duhet te ndodhe keshtu.Ai qe do jete Zot, le te behet sherbetor i te gjitheve. 

ose:
Fara e grurit, nqs nuk vdes, ngelet e vetme, por nqs vdes, jep shume fryte.

ose:
Une nuk mund te bej asgje nga Vetja. Biri nuk mund te beje asgje nga vetja, por ben vetem ato qe ka pare nga Ati i Tij.


Pra Krishti solli ne toke, nje jete qe i perkiste nje dimensioni tjeter. Nje realiteti i cili udhehiqet vetem nga Dashuria dhe perulesia per Personin tjeter. Ai solli Ate qe kishte pare dhe jetuar vete. Prandaj fjalet e Tij ishin aq te gjalla. Ai fliste me shume autoritet dhe jo si skribet, te cilet flisnin vetem teorikisht, ndersa praktikisht s'ishin vecse hipokrite. Pikerisht ketu qendron autoriteti i Tij. Ai deshmonte ato qe kishte pare dhe jetuar vete nga perjetesia.

Kete Jete ai u dha nxenesve te Tij, nepermjet Frymes se Tij. Dhe ata jetuan te njejten jete qe Krishti kishte jetuar nga perjetesia me Atin dhe me Frymen. Prandaj Kisha e pare ishte aq e gjalle dhe aq brilante. Ata benin te njejten jete qe Krishti kishte jetuar nga perjetesia bashke me Atin dhe me Frymen.

Ne Kishen e pare nuk kishte ndarje mes asaj qe ishte teorike dhe praktike. Ne asnje vend ne Dhjaten e Re nuk lexojme nje fraze te vetme ku nje vella apo nje moter te thoshte se: "Kjo eshte vertet e mire, por nuk mund te jetohet praktikisht!". 
Ne Kishen e pare nuk kishte nje ideologji te larte qe duhej ndjekur, dhe si rrjedhim, nuk kishte as deshperim se perse kjo idelogji ngeli thjesht teori dhe nuk u be praktike. 

Ne Kishen e pare thjesht jetohej Jeta qe Krishti jetonte me Atin dhe me Frymen qe nga perjetesia.


Le te hedhim nje sy ne bote. Nuk do shume mend per te kuptuar se qe gjerat te shkojne sa me mire, duhet te nje organizim sa me perfekt. Pa kete organizim, cdo gje shnderrohet ne kaos. Shoqeria njerezore i ngjet nje makinerie gjigande ku cdo element ka nje funksion te caktuar dhe kryen mekanikisht dicka per te cilen eshte programuar. Nga jashte, cdo gje duket normale ne kete mekanizem. Por, e vetmja gje qe i mungon atij, eshte JETA.

Krahasoje kete mekanizem me nje Lule. Dhe ne organizmin e Lules ka nje organizim perfekt te qelizave, indeve, por aty cdo gje ka Jete. Ajo lule nuk eshte veper njerezore. Ate Lule nuk mund te krijoje dot kurre as shkencetari me i madh qe mund te linde ndonjehere.

 Jeta e Kishes i ngjet nje Luleje, e cila ka jete organike. Jeta e Botes i ngjet nje Mekanizmi robotik. Ne pamje te pare ato ngjasojne, por, po t'i shohesh me kujdes, ato dallohen ne faktin se Lulja ka jete, dhe nuk eshte veper e llogjikes njerezore. Ndersa Mekanizmi robotik, nuk ka jete, dhe eshte nje veper e llogjikes njerezore.


Tani vijme tek pyetja e dyte:



> Se dyti, po nqs kisha thote te bejne dicka jobiblike, cfare duhet te bejne pastoret apo dhjaket, te binden?
> Pali ta "Me ndiqni mua, sic une ndjek Krishtin", nuk tha "vendosni ju si te bejme dhe me thoni qe te bindem".
> Lexo 1 Kor, Pali i korrigjon besimtaret e papjekur, ne mekat, dhe heretike pothuajse ne cdo fushe te besimit.



Le te marrim historine e shekullit te pare dhe ta sjellim ne shekullin e njezet e njete. Jeta e Kishes ka filluar te perhapet ne Tirane. Kush po e sjell kete jete ketu?
Kete jete nuk mund ta sjelle dikush qe nuk e ka jetuar vete me pare. Ne piken e pare, tregova se Jeten e Kishes, fillimisht e solli ne toke Krishti. Por Ai nuk solli dicka qe nuk e kishte jetuar vete me pare, me Atin dhe me Frymen, ne perjetesi.
Po keshtu, ne nje qytet te caktuar kjo jete mund te sillet nga dikush qe e ka jetuar vete. Kete jete nuk mund ta sjelle dikush qe thjesht ka lexuar disa libra mbi Jeten e Kishes, apo dhe dikush qe mund te kete studiuar shume mire Biblen.
Po te sjell ketu shembullin e lules dhe mekanizmit robotik. Nje lule mund te mbillet vetem ngs ke faren e saj. Pra parimi i jetes eshte qe: jeta mund te linde vetem nga jeta.
Ndersa me mekanizmin robotik, nuk eshte keshtu. Mjafton te kesh studiuar mire se si ndertohet ai, dhe mund ta ndertosh pa problem.

Pra, te njejten gje bene dhe apostujt. Ata sollen jeten qe kishin jetuar me Krishtin, te njejten jete qe Krishti kishte jetuar ne perjetesi me Atin dhe Frymen.

Mendo pak Palin i cili vjen ne Tirane dhe shkon ne nje shesh dhe predikon. Disa njerez e ndjekin pas. Ai pasi jeton me ta per pak jave ose shume pak muaj, largohet.
Si mendon ti, nqs ky Pal, pas nje viti u con atyre nje leter me fjalet: "Me ndiqni mua, ashtu sic une ndjek Krishtin", pa u vertetuar me pare se ai vertet ndjek Krishtin, a do te marre dikush guximin ta ndjeke? Me e mira qe mund te bejne shume prej tyre, eshte qe ta marrin Palin per te cmendur, dhe me e keqja do ishte ta urrenin ate.

Ata e kishin njohur Palin se si me perulesi te tejskajshme, punoi si beres tendash. Ata e kishin njohur Palin se si nuk ju kundervu armiqve te tij, kur ata e fshikullonin, e gjuanin me gure, e ofendonin, e terhiqnin zvarre. Ata e kishin njohur Palin se i kishte lene ata te lire ne Krishtin, pa u vene asnje mbikqyres mbi krye, pa kerkuar asnje rroge prej tyre. Ata e kishin njohur Palin se si lejonte qe Kishat qe ai ngrinte te shkaterroheshin nga judejte qe vinin dhe futnin aty legalizmin, dhe ky Pal nuk bente pothuajse asgje per t'ju kundervene.

E pra, ky Pal, ishte ai qe u kerkonte atyre ta imitonin. Ashtu sic ai imitonte Krishtin. 
------------------------------------


Vella, me fal se ndoshta u zgjata shume dhe te merzita. Por sidoqofte, ne qofte se ke paqartesi ose verejtje te lutem t'i besh.

----------


## marcus1

Edhe diçka tjetër. Unë po jap mendimin tim duke u bazuar në këtë libër që po postohet këtu, por kurrsesi nuk kam për qëllim të mbroj me fanatizëm bindjet e mia, pasi kështu do i bëja më shumë dëm vetë bindjeve të mia si dhe librit të W. Nee.

Prandaj ju lutem të mos shihni si gjykuese mendimet e mia, pasi të paktën qëllimet e mia nuk janë të tilla. Nëse ju jeni të kënaqur me gjëndjen e kishave, lëreni këtë libër të fshihet nga mëndja juaj, nëse mendoni se ka diçka të saktë, merrni vetëm atë qe ju mendoni se është e saktë, nëse përputheni krejtësisht me mendimet e W. Nee, kërkojini Perëndisë t'ju hapë sytë frymërorë dhe të shihni më qartë se si duhet të jetë kisha e vërtetë. 

Mos harroni se W. Nee ka qënë një nga të krishterët më të mëdhenj të shekullit XX dhe se për hir të Krishtit ka vuajtur 20 vjet burg. Ju lutem, mos merrni se une po shfrytëzoj perëndishmërinë e tij për të justifikuar bindjet e mia, pasi kështu do i bëja atij më shume dëm sesa vetë kundërshtarët e tij. 

Sido qofshin bindjet tuaja, pastë Ai mëshirë mbi ne duke na mësuar që ne të fokusohemi vetëm në Birin e Tij dhe të ushqehemi vazhdimisht nga Ai.

----------


## Elton80

Vellezer te dashur,

Faleminderit per pergjigjet tuaja dhe per shpjegimet.

Me duhet te pranoj gjithsesi se mendimet tuaja me duken se vijne nga nje reagim ekstrem i abuzimit te Nikolaiteve me kishen. Dmth te arrish te thuash qe kisha nuk duhet te kete pastor sepse shume kane abuzuar me kete sistem me duket ekstremizem dhe jo biblike.

Kisha vellezer ka nevoje per drejtim, dhe Zoti vete ka caktuar poziten e pastorit/plakut/peshkopit. Kjo eshte biblike. Nese mendoni ndryshe, ju lutem me shpjegoni vargjet e meposhtme:

1 Tim 3:1-10

1 Kjo fjalė ėshtė e sigurt: Nė qoftė se dikush dėshiron tė bėhet peshkop, dėshiron njė punė tė mirė." 
2 Duhet, pra, qė peshkopi tė jetė i patėmetė, burrė i njė gruaje tė vetme, tė jetė i pėrmbajtur, i arsyeshėm, i matur, mikpritės, i zoti tė mėsojė tė tjerėt,

Ne anglisht thuhet "the office of a bishop", pra poziten e nje peshkopi. 

Pra, cfare eshte kjo pozite qe Zoti cakton, qe Ai vete thote qe eshte nje PUNE  e mire?

1 Tim 5:17-21

Pleqtë që e drejtojnë mirë parësinë në kishë, le të nderohen dyfish, sidomos ata që mundohen me fjalë e me mësim.
18 Sepse Shkrimi thotë: "Mos ia lidh gojën kaut që shin në lëmë", dhe: ``Punëtori e ka hak mëditjen e tij``.
19 Mos prano asnjë padi kundër një plaku, veçse kur ka dy ose tre dëshmitarë.
20 Ata që mëkatojnë qortoji përpara të gjithëve, që edhe të tjerët të kenë frikë.
21 Unë të vë në be përpara Perëndisë, dhe Zotit Jezu Krisht dhe engjëjve të zgjedhur, që t`i zbatosh këto gjëra pa paragjykime, dhe mos bëj asgjë me anësi.

Kush qenkan keta qe duhen nderuar dyfish? C'eshte ky nderim? Cdo te thote qe "mundohen me fjale e me mesim"?

Ketu thuhet qe pleqte e DREJTOJNE mire parisine ne kishe? Ju thoni qe kisha s'ka nevoje per drejtim? Kush ka te drejte? Bibla apo ju?

Titi 1:7

Sepse peshkopi, si administrues i shtëpisë së Perëndisë duhet të jetë i paqortueshëm, jo arrogant, jo zemërak, jo i dhënë pas verës, jo i dhunshëm, jo njeri që lakmon fitim të turpshëm,

Peshkopi (njejes) eshte ADMINISTRATOR i shtepise se Perendise? UAAAAA? 

Cfare eshte kjo herezi apo Biblike? Pse kerkon Zoti nje liste te tere karakteristikash te ketij njeriu? Pse s'e kerkon kete per anetaret e tjere te kishes?

1 Kor 9:13,14

13 Nuk e dini ju se ata që kryejnë shërbesën e shenjtë hanë nga gjërat e tempullit, dhe ata që i shërbejnë altarit marrin pjesë nga të mirat e altarit?
14 Kështu * edhe Zoti urdhëroi*  që ata që shpallin ungjillin, nga ungjilli të rrojnë.


Pali disa here more nje page ne udhimet e tij misionare. Sigurisht qe edhe punoi, por do ishte me e veshtire t'i bente ato udhetime nese do kishte punuar vete per te nxjerre shpenzimet e udhetimeve.

Nuk po them se eshte gabim te punosh kur je pastor, por ajo qe po them eshte se eshte gabim te thuash se pastori s'duhet te paguhet, kur Bibla e thote troc qe ky eshte urdher i Zotit.

Nga se jetonin Levitet ne Dhjaten e Vjeter? Nga ofrimet qe beheshin ne Tempull. Ketu perdoret i njejti krahasim per ata qe shpallin ungjillin.

2 Tim 4:2-4

2 * prediko fjalën, ngul këmbë me kohë e pa kohë, kritiko dhe qorto, këshillo me çdo durim e doktrinë.* 
 3 Sepse do të vijë koha kur njerëzit nuk do ta durojnë doktrinën e shëndoshë, por, sipas ëndjeve të veta, do të mbledhin grumbull mësues për të gudulisur veshët
 4 dhe do t`i largojnë veshët nga e vërteta e do t`i sjellin drejt përrallave.

Ti permende se ne kishen ku shkoj une pastori predikon per nja nje ore? Eshte mjaft e vertete? Tani, kush eshte ky qe Zoti i thote te predikoje fjalen, te kritikoje, qortoje dhe keshilloje me cdo durim e doktrine?

Cfare beni ju ne kishen tuaj? Nuk e dija qe predikimi te ishte jo-biblik? Ju vellezer po me habisni me mesimet tuaja?

Keto vargje qe kam dhene me siper jane te qarta, dhe kundershtojne teresisht ate qe ju po thoni.

Kisha vellezer ka nevoje per drejtim, sepse pa drejtim dhe autoritet perfundon ne nje mesim psikologjie. Drejtim nuk do te thote dominim apo zoterim. Kam frike se nga abuzimet qe ju keni pare nga sistemi Nikolait, keni kaluar ne ekstremin tjeter duke refuzuar cdo lloj drejtimi ne kishe.

Shpresoj dhe lutem qe vargjet e mesiperme te sherbejne sadopak si nje deshmi te modelit biblik te kishes qe vjen nga Zoti, jo nga individe te caktuar.

----------


## marcus1

I dashur vëlla Elton, po nuhas që kjo temë do vazhdojë duke u munduar të bindim njëri tjetrin, gjë për të cilën eksperienca ime më ka treguar se është më shumë e dëmshme se sa e dobishme. Duke parë vetëm fillimin e shkrimit tënd se si ke shtrëmbëruar ato që unë kam thënë (sigurisht që nuk e ke bërë me qëllim), unë mendoj të tërhiqem nga ky debat përpara se kjo temë të bëhet, të paktën e bezdishme.

Gjithsesi të falenderoj për kontributin që ti dhe në këtë temë dhe mbase do kesh akoma për të dhënë. Të siguroj që shkrimet e tua do lexohen gjithmonë me interes nga unë. Zoti të bekoftë.

----------


## Elton80

Vella i dashur, nuk kisha aspak per qellim te bindja askend per asgje, vetem se nuk e kisha menduar ndonjehere vete ato gjera qe ju po thonit, dhe m'u duken te cuditshme, prandaj kerkova shpjegime dhe citova ato vargje, pasi per shkak te tyre nuk e kisha vene ndonjehere ne dyshim poziten e pastorit ne kishe.

Sidoqofte, respektoj vendimin tend dhe te uroj edhe ty bekimet e Zotit.

----------


## marcus1

> Falë Perëndisë, Sarda është bekuar shpesh prej Tij. Por, sapo kishte një bekim nga Zoti, njerëzit organizonin diçka për ta ruajtur atë bekim. Edhe pse bekimi i Zotit ndodhet ende aty, sfera e tij është e të njëjtave përmasa. Kishat protestante janë si një kupë. Në fillim të rilindjes, njerëzit shkojnë kudo ku ka ujë të gjallë. Kudo shkon Fryma e Perëndisë, do të shkojnë edhe njerëzit. Njerëzit përdorën një kupë me shpresën se do ruanin ujin e gjallë pa humbje. Dobia e kësaj është se ruhet hiri, dhe humbja është se ndodhet vetëm një kupë bekim. Në brezin e parë kupa ishte plot. Aty nga brezi i dytë kupa ishte e mbushur vetëm përgjysëm, dhe filloi paqartësia. Nga brezi i tretë apo i pestë, uji u largua dhe mbeti vetëm një kupë bosh. Atëherë ata filluan të debatonin me denominacionet e tjera se kupa e kujt ishte më e mirë, edhe pse të gjitha kupat nuk ishin të vlefshme për te pirë. Cili ishte rezultati? Perëndia reagoi përsëri dhe ja ku erdhi një Sardë tjetër. Kjo është e tërë historia e ringjalljes. Kur vjen hiri i Perëndisë, njerëzit krijojnë menjëherë një organizëm për ta ruajtur atë. Organizmi mbetet, por përmbajtja ka humbur. Megjithatë, kupa nuk mund të thyhet; ndodhet gjithmonë ata që janë të përkushtuar ta mbajnë kupën në vazhdimësi. Kemi këtu një çështje parimi: Nxënësit e Ueslit nuk mund asnjëherë të ishin të ngjashëm me të, dhe as nxënësit e Kalvin nuk mund të krahasoheshin me të. Shkollat e profetëve rrallë nxorrën profetë  të gjithë profetët e mëdhenj u zgjodhën nga Perëndia prej shkretëtirës. Fryma e Perëndisë zbret mbi atë që Ai zgjedh. Është Ai Kreu i kishës, jo ne. Njerëzit gjithmonë mendojnë se uji i gjallë është i vlefshëm dhe duhet ruajtur me organizim, por ai gradualisht humbet përgjatë brezave, deri sa thahet plotësisht. Pasi është tharë, Zoti na jep përsëri ujë të gjallë në shkretëtirë.


Çfarë mendimi keni për këtë pjesë të këtij shkrimi?

----------


## Elton80

Ku ishte kisha e Zotit deri ne ardhjen e protestantizmit? Kisha e Zotit ka ekzistuar gjithmone, dhe nuk lindi me reformimin. Madje kisha e Zotit nuk ka qene ndonjehere pjese e sistemit te kishes katolike.

Une jam mirenjohes per Luterin dhe faktin qe Zoti e perdori per te dale nga kisha katolike pasi pa doktrinat e saj jobiblike, por kjo s'do te thote qe deri atehere s'kishte kishe te vertete qe ecte drejt me Zotin.

Gjate gjithe kohes se mesjetes, ishin kishat besimtare ato qe u persekutuan. Katoliket vrane rreth 500 milione njerez qe kishin besimin e vertete dhe refuzuan te konformoheshin me doktrinat e kishes katolike. Ata u vrane se donin te kishin biblen ne gjuhen e tyre, sepse besonin se shpetimi ishte nga Krishti dhe jo nga kisha katolike, etj, etj, dmth sepse besonin Biblen.

Kisha e vertete ka ekzistuar gjithmone dhe as ka qene as ka per te qene pjese e kishes katolike, dhe as nuk doli prej saj, por ka qene gjithmone ne opozite me sistemin e kishes katolike.

Problemi qendron kur mundohemi t'i veme nje emer kesaj kishe dhe te themi "ja, kjo eshte e verteta".

Problemi qe shoh une me shkrimet e mesiperme eshte pergjithesimi i kishave.

Zoti nuk i kerkoji/kerkon asnje kishe qe te behet si ndonje kishe tjeter (qofte kjo e para, e pesta, apo e dhjeta), por i kerkon cdo kishe lokale te ndjeki Ate dhe te jete Biblike.


Prandaj pergjithesimet, kategorite apo emrat s'kane ndonje vlere. Ceshtja eshte sa perputhet cdo kishe me Biblen dhe jo eshte protestante apo jo protestante. Etiketat jane shpikur nga njerezit, dhe s'duhet te harxhojme kohen me to. Nuk mund te fusesh nje mori kishash me nje thes. 

Preokupimi yne duhet te jete sa biblike jane keto kisha dhe cfare mesojne, dhe jo t'i hedhim poshte apo lartesojme sepse mbajne nje emer te caktuar.

----------


## Matrix

Me sa kuptoj une, autori nga fundi i kesaj pjese ngre problemin e organizimit te Kishes.

Pra, pasi Zoti fillon te jape bekime diku dhe shume njerez te fillojne te mblidhen rreth Tij, me kalimin e kohes, njerezit fillojne t'i organizojne keta besimtare duke iu caktuar detyra te ndryshme, pozicione ne Kishe etj..., kjo shkakton lindjen e strukturave te ndryshme, te cilat shume shpejt bejne qe Kisha te duket thjesht si nje organizate fetare. Pra "Uji thahet".

Por une ketu vij me disa pyetje:

1-) A jemi ne ne gjendje te dallojme se Uji eshte thare tek nje Kishe apo jo?

2-) Nqs jemi te bindur se po, atehere si duhet te jete reagimi yne. A duhet "te shperthejme" si Luteri, a duhet te heshtim dhe te presim nga Zoti, apo duhet te mbajme qendrimin tone, duke qene deshmitare brenda kesaj Kishe, qofte dhe sikur askush te mos degjoje?

3-) Nqs ne vendosim te largohem qe aty, nderkohe qe vellezerit dhe motrat tona aty na qortojne duke na thone se aty cdo gje shkon mire dhe problemin duhet ta shohim tek vetja dhe jo tek Kisha, duhet ta shohim se mos ndoshta ne zemren tone ka hyre nje lloj krenarie dhe rebelimi i pabaze, cfare duhet te bejme?

4-) Nqs ne jemi te bindur se duhet te largohemi, atehere ata qe ngelen aty si duhet t'i konsiderojme? A duhet t'i shohim si vellezer dhe motra qe jane te vaket ne Krisht dhe kenaqen me sa kane dhe nuk kerkojne me shume, apo jo?


Nuk e di nqs kam qene i qarte ne pyetje apo jo...

----------


## Elton80

Matrix,

Pyetjet e tua jane shume te qarta, problemi qendron ne konceptin tend per kishen.


Kisha pa strukture dhe drejtim eshte nje cerdhe e mbushur me bebe ku secili qan e cirret per shqetesimin e vet.

Strukturen e kishes e ka caktuar Zoti, jo njerezit, dhe Zoti gjithmone ka perdorur njerez per te drejtuar njerezit e tij. Kjo eshte e vertete gjate gjithe Bibles.

Ai na dha dhe fjalen qe te krahasojme sjelljen e tyre dhe te sigurohemi qe gjerat po behen ashtu sic do Zoti, por cdo gje pa strukture apo drejtim eshte e manget ne dicka.

----------


## Matrix

Jo, une nuk kam asnje lloj kundershtimi per strukturat dhe drejtimet ne Kishe. Perderisa ato jane caktuar nga Zoti, dhe sikur une te kem kundershti, kjo do jete ne demin tim, sepse Zoti e di mire se cfare ben dhe nuk ka nevoje per idete e mia "gjeniale".

Pyetjet qe kam bere nuk jane ne kohen kur ekziston harmonia midis drejtuesve te Kishes dhe vellezerve dhe motrave te thjeshta, atehere kur drejtuesi terhiqet vetem nga perulesia ne sherbesen e tij.

Por, fakti qe sot ka me shume se 1500 kisha ka treguar se jo gjithmone ka pasur nje harmoni te tille. Ka pasur drejtuesa qe nuk i kane rezistuar dot tundimit te lavdise tokesore, dhe ka pasur vellezer dhe motra qe nuk e kane duruar dot te manaxhohen prej drejtuesash te tille.

Pyetjet e mia jane pikerisht per keto raste...

----------


## marcus1

> Me sa kuptoj une, autori nga fundi i kesaj pjese ngre problemin e organizimit te Kishes.
> 
> Pra, pasi Zoti fillon te jape bekime diku dhe shume njerez te fillojne te mblidhen rreth Tij, me kalimin e kohes, njerezit fillojne t'i organizojne keta besimtare duke iu caktuar detyra te ndryshme, pozicione ne Kishe etj..., kjo shkakton lindjen e strukturave te ndryshme, te cilat shume shpejt bejne qe Kisha te duket thjesht si nje organizate fetare. Pra "Uji thahet".


Ke të drejtë këtë mendim kam edhe unë. Unë besoj se kur njerëzit fillojnë të shijojnë bekimet e Perëndisë, duke pasur frikë se mos i humbasin, ata mundohen t'i "rrethojnë" me gardhe njerëzorë. Është pikërisht kur njerëzit fillojnë të bëjnë këto gjëra që ata fillojnë të humbasin bekimet e Tij. E keqja është se ata i justifikojnë veprat e tyre me vargje nga bibla. Por Perëndia nuk mund të kufizohet nga njeriu. Perëndia nuk banon në mëndjen e njeriut dhe as në llogjikën e tij dhe as në organizimin njerëzor.

Qëlloi të shoh një film shumë të bukur këtë javë i quajtur "Luteri" i cili fliste për jetën e Luterit. Ishte me të vërtetë një film shumë i bukur. Ja vlen t'a shohë dikush dhe të shohë se me të vërtetë ai u përdor nga Perëndia, megjithëse vepra e tij nuk ishte e plotë, ashtu si thotë edhe W. Nee.






> Por une ketu vij me disa pyetje:
> 
> 1-) A jemi ne ne gjendje te dallojme se Uji eshte thare tek nje Kishe apo jo?
> 
> 2-) Nqs jemi te bindur se po, atehere si duhet te jete reagimi yne. A duhet "te shperthejme" si Luteri, a duhet te heshtim dhe te presim nga Zoti, apo duhet te mbajme qendrimin tone, duke qene deshmitare brenda kesaj Kishe, qofte dhe sikur askush te mos degjoje?
> 
> 3-) Nqs ne vendosim te largohem qe aty, nderkohe qe vellezerit dhe motrat tona aty na qortojne duke na thone se aty cdo gje shkon mire dhe problemin duhet ta shohim tek vetja dhe jo tek Kisha, duhet ta shohim se mos ndoshta ne zemren tone ka hyre nje lloj krenarie dhe rebelimi i pabaze, cfare duhet te bejme?
> 
> 4-) Nqs ne jemi te bindur se duhet te largohemi, atehere ata qe ngelen aty si duhet t'i konsiderojme? A duhet t'i shohim si vellezer dhe motra qe jane te vaket ne Krisht dhe kenaqen me sa kane dhe nuk kerkojne me shume, apo jo?
> ...


I dashur vëlla, më lejo të jap mendimin tim mbi këto pyetje. Në radhë të parë dua të them se mbi të gjitha rëndësi të madhe ka dashuria e pastër dhe e sinqertë ndaj Perëndisë. Unë besoj se ne duhet të kërkojmë me gjithë zemër vullnetin e tij dhe të duam Atë me një zemër të pastër dhe të sinqertë. Nëse ne kemi një zemër të dedikuar vetëm Atij, do t'a kuptojmë se Uji është tharë në njërën apo tjetrën kishë. Nëse zemra jonë mësohet të ujitet nga Uji i Gjallë, kur ajo të mos marrë më nga ky Ujë, zemrës sonë do t'i mungojë, dhe kështu do fillojë kërkimin për ta gjetur dhe të shuajë etjen. Por mbi të gjitha nuk duhet të harrojmë se ky Ujë ndodhet thellë brënda nesh, dhe kjo tregon se ne mund t'a gjejmë këtë Ujë akoma edhe kur ndodhemi në mes të shkretetirës.

Kemi raste nga historia se këtë Ujë e kanë gjetur me bollëk njerëz që kanë jetuar në mes të "shkretëtirës", si p.sh. Guyon, Fenelon, Brother Lowrence etj. Megjithëse atëhere kanë qënë kohë të tjera dhe nuk mund të bëhej ndryshe në situata të tilla. Kjo tregon edhe një herë Hirin e madh të Perëndisë. 

Por sot, ndofta mund të jepet mundësia të gjesh një vënd ku Uji dhe ushqimi mund të jetë më i pastër dhe më me bollëk. Nëse dikush mund të shijojë një ushqim të pasur me mish dhe të shijshëm, a do ishte e mundur të kthehej mbrapa në bukën të thatë? Mendoj se jo. Pa dashur të ofendoj besimtarët e kishës katolike apo ortodokse, dua të them se nëse do ishte të zgjidhja midis këtyre kishave apo kishave ungjillore, pa asnjë hezitim do zgjidhja këto të dytat, pasi ushqimi që merret atje, megjithëse jo i plotë, është shumë më i shijshëm se sa në kishat katoliko-ortodokse.

Unë vetë e kam njohur Zotin tim në kishat ungjillore, megjithatë unë personalisht mendoj se edhe kishat ungjillore nuk i ngjajnë kishës së parë dhe për këtë arsye jam larguar edhe nga ato. Këtë nuk e them për të bindur të tjerët që të largohen nga njëra apo tjetra kishë, thjesht po jap mendimin tim personal. Siç e thashë edhe më parë, ajo që ka rëndësi, është dashuria e sinqertë përpara Perënidsë.

Një gjë dua të theksoj! Shumë veta largohen sot nga kisha të ndryshme dhe bredhin sa nga njëra kishë tek tjetra, pasi gjëndja e kishave sot nuk është për t'u patur zili. Por gabimi kryesor që sot bëjnë besimtarët është se ata largohen nga një kishë me shpresën për të gjetur ndonjë kishë pa probleme. Kisha pa probleme nuk egzistojnë. Faktori njeri është një problem më vete. Njeriu i pathyer do jetë gjithmonë problem për kishën. Ata largohen nga kishat me zemër të pikëlluar dhe me plot akuza ndaj fëmijëve të Perëndisë. Unë them në mënyrë kategorimatike se një largim i tillë nga kisha nuk është nga Zoti. Pra ky është një faktor që tregon nëse është i drejtë largimi nga një kishë apo jo. Dua të theksoj se unë po flas për ata që janë të pakënaqur me gjëndjen e kishës ku shkojnë. Ka edhe të tjerë që janë shumë të kënaqur. Ky shkrim nuk u drejtohet atyre.

Nëse dikush vendos të largohet nga një kishë, reagimi i tij nuk duhet të jetë rebelues dhe me akuza ndaj të tjerëve. Largimi duhet të jetë i qetë, pa bujë dhe zhurmë, pa akuza. Unë nuk mund të jap formula se si duhet të jetë reagimi i dikujt në përgjithësi, pra të qëndrojë apo jo dhe si të veprojë. Secili duhet të udhëhiqet nga vetë Perëndia dhe jo nga njerëzit, pasi ata që ndjekin njerëzit, sado të mirë qofshin ata, do zhgënjehen vazhdimisht. 

Nëse vëllezërit thonë se problemi duhet parë në ne dhe jo te kisha, atëherë ne duhet të shohim me sinqeritet, nëse problemi është te ne. Por, nëse me të vërtetë problemi ndodhet te kisha, herët apo vonë, do të vijë koha që do t'a kuptojmë këtë gjë. Nëse unë dua të largohem nga kisha se një vëlla apo motër nuk sillet mirë me mua apo në përgjithësi, kjo tregon se problemim e kam unë. Por nëse largohem nga kisha se në vënd që të marr Ushqimin që unë kam nevojë marr mësime fetare apo doktrinore që nuk më ndihmojnë aspak në rritjen time frymërore, atëhere problemin e ka kisha.

A duhet të gjykojmë gjëndjen e vëllezërve dhe motrave? Unë mendoj se nuk është detyra jonë për t'u marrë me gjëndjen e tyre frymërore. Ne duhet t'i konsiderojmë ata ashtu si ata konsiderojnë veten e tyre. P.sh. nëse ata thonë se nuk janë të shenjtë - ashtu si në përgjithësi thonë katolikët dhe ortodoksët - s'kemi pse tjua prishim qefin. Le të mos i konsiderojmë si të shenjtë. Por nëse ata pranojnë se kanë pranuar Krishtin në jetën e tyre dhe ai i ka shpëtuar ata dhe i ka bërë të shenjtë, qofshin ata katolikë, ortodokse apo ungjillorë/protestantë, është detyra jonë t'i konsiderojmë si të shenjtë dhe vëllezër dhe motra. 

A janë ata të pasur në Krisht? Le të shohim më parë a jemi ne të pasur në Krisht. Le të bëhemi ne të pasur në Krisht dhe më pas le të merremi edhe me gjëndjen e tyre. Nëse largohemi nga një kishë sepse mendojmë se nuk marrim atë ushqim që duhet, kjo tregon se ne vetë nuk jemi të pasur në Krisht dhe diçka na mungon. Kështu që mendoj se kemi shumë për t'u marrë me gjëndjen tonë. Nëse ne rritemi vazhdimisht në Krisht, nuk do jetë fare e nevojshme t'u themi të tjerëve se sa të varfër janë ata nga ana frymërore. Ata që e kërkojnë Perëndinë me sinqeritet do t'a shohin Atë në jetën tonë dhe jo vetëm në fjalët tona. 

A nuk mendoni se ka ardhur koha t'a përjetojmë Perëndinë tonë në mënyrë që të bëhet i dukshëm edhe tek të tjerët? Një gjë është e sigurtë, njohuritë tona fetare, teologjike apo biblike nuk mund të sjellin njeri tek Uji i Gjallë. Lë të shijojmë këtë Ujë dhe le t'ju japim edhe të tjerëve të provojnë nga ky Ujë.

----------

